# Currently in remission and want to have a baby



## missvanna77 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello all. I had a baby in 2007. After I had her I had all the signs and tested positive for Graves disease. Apparently, I might have had this during pregnancy but the pregnancy masked it. That's what the Dr said anyway. The only problem I had during pregnancy was in the very last month. Everytime I would stand my blood pressure would sky rocket, so I had a c-section. It was a bout 2 months after I had her that I had all sorts of problems. So I was diagnosed, went on ptu because I refused radiation and after a year was able to be off meds. That was in Septemeber of 2008. My doctor said I didn't have to get my blood drawn or see her, unless I noticed any signs or symptoms. I haven't. Except for when I had an infected tooth a few months ago, I noticed my muscles ached and I couldn't sleep. This went away when the infection did. 
So I really want to have another baby. Is this even possible for me and what are the risks to the baby? My endo said that there is a 90% chance that graves would come back. I don't want to be selfish and risk harming a child. I know I should talk to my Dr first but just wanted to get some info from anyone who has been in this situation.

Thank you, 
Vanessa.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

missvanna77 said:


> Hello all. I had a baby in 2007. After I had her I had all the signs and tested positive for Graves disease. Apparently, I might have had this during pregnancy but the pregnancy masked it. That's what the Dr said anyway. The only problem I had during pregnancy was in the very last month. Everytime I would stand my blood pressure would sky rocket, so I had a c-section. It was a bout 2 months after I had her that I had all sorts of problems. So I was diagnosed, went on ptu because I refused radiation and after a year was able to be off meds. That was in Septemeber of 2008. My doctor said I didn't have to get my blood drawn or see her, unless I noticed any signs or symptoms. I haven't. Except for when I had an infected tooth a few months ago, I noticed my muscles ached and I couldn't sleep. This went away when the infection did.
> So I really want to have another baby. Is this even possible for me and what are the risks to the baby? My endo said that there is a 90% chance that graves would come back. I don't want to be selfish and risk harming a child. I know I should talk to my Dr first but just wanted to get some info from anyone who has been in this situation.
> 
> Thank you,
> Vanessa.


Hi there Vanessa and welcome!










What does your obstetrician have to say? And do bear in mind that Graves' is familial (autoimmune is in the genes) so your children have an increased risk of autoimmune disease as well.

I am sure others will have some input after the holidays during the week next week.

How do you feel now? Have you had any antibodies' tests?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I am not so sure it is wise to go almost 3 years w/o having seen a doctor about this. Assuming nothing is going on may not be the best idea. What is your input regarding this?


----------



## missvanna77 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for responding.  I have had an antibodies test and there was tsi found. I've all the other test as well, t3, t4 etc. I had an iodine uptake scan twice. Once at the beginning of diagnoses and then towards the end. The first was noted to be at 30.8%. The final one after being weened off the meds was at 74.9%. I started out taking 2 pills of ptu 3x a day. I did not like my Dr so I went to a different endo. I had to wait 2 months before being seen so I was still taking 6 pills of ptu a day. By the time I had got to see my current dr, I was hypo because of the meds. I was slowly weened off. Took about 8 months. I really had a hard time believing I had Graves and would often question my Dr on this. I didn't trust the first Dr I had seen. I don't have any family history of Graves and thought maybe I had suffered from postpartum thyroiditis. But according to the Dr, I did have Graves. She wanted me to get the radioiodine treatment but I refused and she accepted that. I wanted to try meds and didn't want to be away from my baby for 2 weeks. Toward the end of my treatment, we discussed having another child and she said that I have a 90% chance of it coming back. Even stressing that as soon as I peed on a stick and it came back positive to call her first, not my OB. But that was the extent of our talk and that was in 2008. She declared me in remission and just said that I diddn't need to see her unless I had any problems or got pregnant. Which I haven't. I guess I just wanted to hear from anyone else that might or have been in my position. It's hard to discuss this type of thing with family and friends since they haven't been through this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

missvanna77 said:


> Thank you for responding.  I have had an antibodies test and there was tsi found. I've all the other test as well, t3, t4 etc. I had an iodine uptake scan twice. Once at the beginning of diagnoses and then towards the end. The first was noted to be at 30.8%. The final one after being weened off the meds was at 74.9%. I started out taking 2 pills of ptu 3x a day. I did not like my Dr so I went to a different endo. I had to wait 2 months before being seen so I was still taking 6 pills of ptu a day. By the time I had got to see my current dr, I was hypo because of the meds. I was slowly weened off. Took about 8 months. I really had a hard time believing I had Graves and would often question my Dr on this. I didn't trust the first Dr I had seen. I don't have any family history of Graves and thought maybe I had suffered from postpartum thyroiditis. But according to the Dr, I did have Graves. She wanted me to get the radioiodine treatment but I refused and she accepted that. I wanted to try meds and didn't want to be away from my baby for 2 weeks. Toward the end of my treatment, we discussed having another child and she said that I have a 90% chance of it coming back. Even stressing that as soon as I peed on a stick and it came back positive to call her first, not my OB. But that was the extent of our talk and that was in 2008. She declared me in remission and just said that I diddn't need to see her unless I had any problems or got pregnant. Which I haven't. I guess I just wanted to hear from anyone else that might or have been in my position. It's hard to discuss this type of thing with family and friends since they haven't been through this.


Gee; you have been through it for sure! Hopefully a lot of our posters will be back on board after they recover from the Easter weekend and you will receive further and hopefully helpful input.

So.................for all intensive purposes, you feel perfectly fine right now?


----------



## missvanna77 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have my moments where I feel run down but that could be from hormones or whatever I have been eating. Overall I feel wonderful. I know that with Graves it doesn't mean I will be in the clear forever. In some ways, I wish I would've just done the radiation. It would be amazing if I could have another child and not have any complications. I broke down and cried yesterday. I really need to stay off the internet. lol. I kept reading about how if I was to get pregnant that the first trimester is crucial. If I have to be treated, the drugs could cause birth defects. If there is a problem and I don't control it, that could cause birth defects. So all in all, I felt like a defect yesterday. I'm better today. Thank you taking the time to read my post. I appreciate it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

missvanna77 said:


> I have my moments where I feel run down but that could be from hormones or whatever I have been eating. Overall I feel wonderful. I know that with Graves it doesn't mean I will be in the clear forever. In some ways, I wish I would've just done the radiation. It would be amazing if I could have another child and not have any complications. I broke down and cried yesterday. I really need to stay off the internet. lol. I kept reading about how if I was to get pregnant that the first trimester is crucial. If I have to be treated, the drugs could cause birth defects. If there is a problem and I don't control it, that could cause birth defects. So all in all, I felt like a defect yesterday. I'm better today. Thank you taking the time to read my post. I appreciate it!


Honey bunny!! No way are you defective. My goodness....................there are so many of us w/autoimmune and I sure don't feel defective. I also don't feel resentful. I just carry on and put my troubles behind me.

Easier said than done; I know, I know. But life is one long maturation process and one day you will look back and possibly agree. Try not to be so upset because that can also trigger antibodies.

If it is meant to be, it will happen. The good news is you do have one precious child. That's a whole lot more than many others who simply cannot conceive.

Bless your little heart. Take one day at a time here.


----------



## missvanna77 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. I too also believe if it's meant to be, it will be. I am thankful for my daughter, my family and the support I have. When I take a step back and look at he big picture, I feel blessed. I could have it worse. Today is a new day and I've got to stay positve! I was just having a pity party moment.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

missvanna77,

I think you should have a new round of tests done as a baseline before you get pregnant. Insist on a TSI and the Free T-4 and Free T-3. If you have TSI then you are not really in a remission but you certainly could not have the symptoms.

I believe PTU can be taken if you are pregnant and have symptoms or if your lab work indicates a need.


----------



## missvanna77 (Apr 24, 2011)

The last test I had shows that free t4 1.0, tsh 1.24, tsi 116 (<125 percent). Whatever all that means. lol. She notated in a letter to my PCP that my lab test came back normal and I am currently in remission but with a predisposition for recurrence. I do plan on seeing my OB and then talking with my endo. I really just wondered if anyone has been in this position.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

missvanna77 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I too also believe if it's meant to be, it will be. I am thankful for my daughter, my family and the support I have. When I take a step back and look at he big picture, I feel blessed. I could have it worse. Today is a new day and I've got to stay positve! I was just having a pity party moment.


To which you are entitled!!


----------

